# Playoffs - Game 4: San Antonio @ Seattle



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* May 15th, 2005 - 6:00 PM (Central Time)*









VS.










Game 1: Spurs 103, Sonics 81 

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 22 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 blocks, 30 minutes
Tony Parker - 29 points, 3 assists
Rashard Lewis - 19 points, 4 rebounds


Game 2: Spurs 108, Sonics 91 


Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 25 points, 9 rebounds, 3 blocks
Manu Ginobili - 28 points, 4 assists, 31 minutes
Tony Parker - 22 points, 7 assists, 3 steals





*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*











































































































Can't wait to see how our team bounces back. I'm feeling pretty good about this, because I'm expecting Duncan to come out playing like a beast. Also, I'm expecting a little more out of Parker and Ginobili. Seattle is going to play with tons of energy backed by their crowd, but aside from the free throw issues, we managed well in Game 3. Our offense has to get rolling, because just like in the Denver series, I feel good about our defense. It's all up to the offense to put up points on the board efficiently. 




*Koko's Key's to Victory:  * 



- Don't get soft on offense. Yes, they did horrible at the line, but they have to keep up the aggressiveness and keep attacking the basket. 


- Limit the pick-and-roll. For some reason, we have a problem stopping big men from getting dunks off the pick-and-roll. The help defense on the backside has to be there, or Jerome "4.0 PPG" James will have another dunk fest.



- Don't change the overall gameplan. The gameplan/strategy has worked up to this point, so hopefully the coaching staff and the players will use the same tactics to win the game. They just have to execute the game plan better this time around.





Prediction: Spurs 107, Seattle 103 ( In OT)


I'm predicting an overtime win for the Spurs.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I know we played ****ty, and still almost won last game, but something about tomorrow just doesn't feel right to me. I think we lose this one, in another close heartbreaker. Like Koko said, we did a horrible job guarding the pick-n-roll, and that will be a major key as to whether we win this game or not. We need to be aggressive offensively still, and hopefully our FT shooting won't be so horrendous. Defensively we need more weakside help, and we need to contain Lewis. Allen can have his 30 points and us still win, but we need to make sure Lewis and James don't produce big games.


Like I said at the beginning of my post, I just don't feel confident in winning this game. I predict that we come out flat and Lewis has a big game. I think we have a bad night, with around 17-20 TO's and only around 40% shooting. Hopefully I'm wrong, because it would be monumental in this series to take a 3-1 lead, and be able to close it out in 5, instead of 7.

Prediction:
Sonics-104
Spurs-98


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i can't wait for this game!  i really want the spurs to like blow them out 'cuz i'm really not liking the sonics at all and their attitude. i want them to win like 30+ like game 2 against the nuggets. in reality though, i think it'll be a close game, like only 5 or less points difference at the end. both teams are fired up and the spurs really needs to win this one. they shouldn't let them back in this series. I'm pretty sure TD will have a great game. he always have good games right after a bad one...

my prediction
spurs 101
sonics 97


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

Ugh tomorrow i must work again, so i probably wont be able to see the game(damn H-e-b wont even schedule me before the game) But i'm looking for Big shot Bob to step up just because he's like that and knows when to really drop the bombs....Tim needs to have a good game as well as TP and manu, I have a feeling hte game is going to be close but someone will make a big shot.

Spurs 95
sonics93


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I got 5k on spurs...

I'm looking forward to bowen guarding Allen and watching him whine some more.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think this gm will be a gm of runs, i think lewis and allen will be off on there gms but allen will have the better gm.

Roc Soild Plan to BEAt the sonics

Free throws- must i explain

offense rebounds- cant let them get extra possesions

defending the pick and role- we did a horrible job of it last gm so we need to clean it up

overall im going to say we win by double digits, we are the better team, we knew what happend last yr and we got to watch some footage of us playing bad for the last gm. 

Duncan 32 pt 12 reb

parker 21pt 8 assits

manu 24 pt 3 steals

101 spurs 91 sonics
GO Spurs GO 3-1 take it


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

lewis is gm time descion with left sprained toe


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> lewis is gm time descion with left sprained toe


How do you sprain your toe with shoes on? Seems like that'd be kinda hard to me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It's time for the EaZy Points: Game 4 Prediction game again! Ya'll know the rules so I won't bother posting them again.

My prediction:
Spurs- 98
Sonics- 92


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> How do you sprain your toe with shoes on? Seems like that'd be kinda hard to me.


lol not real sure


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone else looking for Bowen VS Allen match up?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bad news for sonics lewis is not playing, good thing for spurs but i would realy like to beat them with lewis there. o well lets win


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> bad news for sonics lewis is not playing, good thing for spurs but i would realy like to beat them with lewis there. o well lets win


Yeah, but the Spurs were gonna win reguardless I think. But now it just gives people more reasons to say why they didnt beat the Spurs.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were playing like crap, barry with i horrible turn over and we not giving the ball to duncan at all, we need to get manu in there and horry. tell the spurs they need to wake up
4 spurs
8 sonics


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

our offense s coming along but our deffense is horrific. we need to play better on deffense, they getting almost what ever they want

14 spurs
18 sonics


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

FIrst time I ever seen Tim Duncan shoot a three... That was pretty damn cool. :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

our deffense is horrible its lazy its sloppy. we need to play with a lot more intensity to win this gm. for the bright side parker owes 100 bucks to duncan for duncans 3

26 spurs
28 sonics


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> our deffense is horrible its lazy its sloppy. we need to play with a lot more intensity to win this gm. for the bright side parker owes 100 bucks to duncan for duncans 3
> 
> 26 spurs
> 28 sonics



Wow, almost as if they were listening to you they really stepped up there defense... And tied for a foul. This is gonna be a good game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we just have to use our head, were not playing smart at all, we should be up by atleast 8. duncan is having a very good g so far and parker and manu are sitting on the bench looks like pop wants to go deep today

spurs 30
sonics 30


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn, great defense but we keep giving up the rebounds.. Not gonna win like that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We just dont look as hungry as the sonics right now. It just doesnt look like the Spurs want it more.... They need to get motivated and start hustling.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

get narz out, take big dog out, take barry out, put manu and bowen in. those two guys inexperince is killing us right now. spurs need to pick up the intensity and cant make a shot now to save a life. seems like once we get our defense going our offense gos down.
30 spurs
34 sonics


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

39
32
were playing like crap we cant make a shot at all, we have so many tos and 3 straight now this is very disapointing im very upset with the team right now.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ot i dont like the annoncers were is kerr


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Now were talking. Throw it down Timmy.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were starting to get our act together and seems like the tempo is in our favor still lots of work to do
38 spurs
39 sonics


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this sh** is bananas, i cant beilve how were playing, theres one word that sums up our half= lazy. get it together spurs or its going to be 2-2
spurs 40
sonics 46


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Tony Parker G 20 
4-10 
0-2 
0-0 
2 
3 
5 
1 
0 0 3 0 8 

Brent Barry G 11 
0-1 
0-0 
0-0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
1 0 1 0 0 

Tim Duncan F 19 
6-13 
1-1 
7-8 
2 
4 
6 
1 
1 1 2 0 20 

Bruce Bowen F 18 
0-0 
0-0 
0-0 
0 
0 
0 
1 
0 1 0 0 0 

Nazr Mohammed C 9 
0-1 
0-0 
0-0 
1 
1 
2 
1 
2 0 2 1 0 

Robert Horry 14 
1-2 
0-1 
0-0 
3 
3 
6 
1 
0 0 0 0 2 

Manu Ginobili 13 
1-3 
0-0 
5-6 
2 
1 
3 
0 
2 0 2 0 7 

Glenn Robinson 5 
0-2 
0-1 
1-1 
0 
1 
1 
0 
1 0 1 0 1 

Rasho Nesterovic 5 
0-1 
0-0 
0-0 
0 
1 
1 
0 
1 0 0 0 0 

Beno Udrih 4 
1-1 
0-0 
0-0 
0 
0 
0 
1 
1 1 2 0 2 

Devin Brown 2 
0-0 
0-0 
0-0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 0 0 0 0 

Tony Massenburg


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, we need to get it together. Next round playing the suns isn't going to be as easy to come back from being down.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah, we need to get it together. Next round playing the suns isn't going to be as easy to come back from being down.


hopefully we will get to the nxt round, playn lke this i dont no


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

finally we are playing with some action. its getting testy out there and i am wondering if its going to end up in more ts.
52spurs
52sonics


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we have way to many tos and we brought our b- gm wich in the playoffs that wont get you anything so we are losing
56 spurs
61sonics


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

take barry out he is doing horrible tonight


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

what do you get when you have horrible defense and poor shot selcetion with alot of tos.... down by 14 and 1 qt left... we are playing like crap, we need to get our act together, right now we deserve to lose


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I can't watch any more.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Absolutely terrible.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i feel that we have one more run in us we must do it now if we can make it with in 8 with 5 or 6 min we can still win this. were down by 14 with 8 27 to play


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

my final critic of this gm is.... bananas cause thats how we played :curse: so pissed


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is painful to watch.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We have played horrible. We can't seem to get a shot to fall, we are playing lousy defense, and we are turning the ball over constantly. This is one of the worst defensive efforts I've seem from us all year. However, the reffing in this game has been absolutely horrendous. There is a line between being physical and fouling, and the Sonics crossed that line a long time ago. Not to withhold credit where it is due, because Allen is playing lights out and the young guys have stepped up, but a large part of their success tonight stemmed from the fact that they are allowed to set illegal screens all game long, and Fortson/Evans have been allowed to bully. TD woulda had 50 tonight if he got fair treatment inside.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

texan said:


> We have played horrible. We can't seem to get a shot to fall, we are playing lousy defense, and we are turning the ball over constantly. This is one of the worst defensive efforts I've seem from us all year. However, the reffing in this game has been absolutely horrendous. There is a line between being physical and fouling, and the Sonics crossed that line a long time ago. Not to withhold credit where it is due, because Allen is playing lights out and the young guys have stepped up, but a large part of their success tonight stemmed from the fact that they are allowed to set illegal screens all game long, and Fortson/Evans have been allowed to bully. TD woulda had 50 tonight if he got fair treatment inside.



Honestly there was a lot of phsyical basketball both ways tonight. I'm not going to say that helped either side at all. The truth is sonics looked more determined to win out there. We all know the Spurs have the majority of talent and are great defenders, but tonight they just didnt look like they wanted to win. 

It reminded me of detroit two days ago.. I mean you know detroit should beat the pacers... But they didnt seem to have the heart out there, and no matter how good the team if they dont want to win they wont win it.

I just hope whatever the problem is, it gets fixed before the next game.. This isnt the same Spurs we have seen all season..


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> my final critic of this gm is.... bananas cause thats how we played :curse: so pissed


I'm not sure what they meant, but I'm pissed too. Not just at the spurs though. Cause although the spurs played like total crap, the reffs didn't help any. That was some of the worst efficiating I have ever seen in a playoff game.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Honestly there was a lot of phsyical basketball both ways tonight. I'm not going to say that helped either side at all. The truth is sonics looked more determined to win out there. We all know the Spurs have the majority of talent and are great defenders, but tonight they just didnt look like they wanted to win.
> 
> It reminded me of detroit two days ago.. I mean you know detroit should beat the pacers... But they didnt seem to have the heart out there, and no matter how good the team if they dont want to win they wont win it.
> 
> I just hope whatever the problem is, it gets fixed before the next game.. This isnt the same Spurs we have seen all season..


I'm not saying the Sonics didn't play good basketball. They took advantage of how the refs were calling the game(and Ray was lights out), but honestly the refs called a way too loose game. Evans and Fortson particularly were allowed to get away with so much **** that I was raving at the TV screen. If you can keep an honest face and say the officiating was fair, then you must be a good liar.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The refs called too loose of a game? The Sonics got by with stuff? Look at the boxscore - Timmy shot *17 free throws,* and made 14 of them. That's pretty good.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

G-Force said:


> The refs called too loose of a game? The Sonics got by with stuff? Look at the boxscore - Timmy shot *17 free throws,* and made 14 of them. That's pretty good.


How does Timmy's free throw percentage prove that the sonics didn't get away with stuff?


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, either way we sucked.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

texan said:


> I'm not saying the Sonics didn't play good basketball. They took advantage of how the refs were calling the game(and Ray was lights out), but honestly the refs called a way too loose game. Evans and Fortson particularly were allowed to get away with so much **** that I was raving at the TV screen. If you can keep an honest face and say the officiating was fair, then you must be a good liar.



I never said it was fair, I just said it went both ways throughout the game.. as wells as throughout the playoffs.. Thats basketball.. If your team is going to depend on the ref's to make perfect calls the entire game than your in trouble to begin with.

Down by 2, a bad call, and you have to turn the ball over and you lose, well then thats just messed up....

Down by 12, game ends... Than you simply didnt play good enough. Don't take it personally, I wanted Spurs to win to. I'm just not going to make apologys for them. If they had played better, they would have won. Thats all there is to it.

I still expect them to win the series, I just think they need there hunger back and maybe with a little presure from possibly going down in the series can get them fired up again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> How does Timmy's free throw percentage prove that the sonics didn't get away with stuff?



I dont think it does at all.. Sonics got away with a lot, but not enough that they should have lost by 12 points and almost more....

Every team has there days where they get the calls, or they don't. Sometimes your team is the lucky one, sometimes not, the spurs are far to good of a team with far to much talent to have to worry so much about what the Refs called. tonight they simply were not motivated.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I completely missed the first half due to work, but was able to listen to the 3rd quarter on the way home. It got to the point that I stopped listening, and when I got home for the 4th I didn't even watch the damn thing. There was seriously a stretch of 9 straight possessions in the 3rd quarter in which Seattle scored. I just kept hearing "Ridnour jumper from the elbow......good." or "Ray Allen from the wing....good." And on our end, if anyone other than Duncan touched the ball something bad happened. Ridiculous. 



This is an all too familiar feeling to last year. It's basically the same feeling. Right now I feel like we lost the series already. I'm just baffled at how weak this team is mentally, and because of that I'm seriously concerned. I'm still confident that we are a better team. Actually, I know we are a better team. It's no disrespect to Seattle, but they aren't a better team than us. The problem with that is if the Spurs don't play as well as they can, all that goes out the window. Missed free throws, turnovers, no jumpers.....damn. 



Before I end my rant, what's the ****ing deal with Bruce Bowen? This guy plays 30+ minutes and can't give us more than 3-4 points? Are you kidding me? He's giving up 25 points a night and he's getting about 3 points per night. What a ****ing tradeoff that is. First Team All-Defense or not, this guy needs to contribute on offense or sit on the ****ing bench, simple as that. He's a horrendous offensive player, but there are bums who can average double figure scoring given 30+ minutes a night.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> How does Timmy's free throw percentage prove that the sonics didn't get away with stuff?


Yeah, when I posted that I wondered if someone would misinterpret what I was saying. You did.

*My point is* - Timmy was the beneficiary of many foul calls leading to 17 free throw attempts. He was living on the free throw line, so it appeared to me that the refs were not calling it too loosely, at least not when it involved Duncan.

After mentioning his 17 attempts, I payed him a complimnet by saying that he made 14 of them. That is pretty good, especially considering how he has struggled at the line for the past two seasons. He is visibly pleased when he makes two free throws as I have seen him clap his hands a couple of times after making both free throws. 

G-Force


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

G-Force said:


> Yeah, when I posted that I wondered if someone would misinterpret what I was saying. You did.
> 
> *My point is* - Timmy was the beneficiary of many foul calls leading to 17 free throw attempts. He was living on the free throw line, so it appeared to me that the refs were not calling it too loosely, at least not when it involved Duncan.
> 
> ...


Yes 14 out of 17 isn't bad...that was just about the only thing he could do rite tonight... But he did get layed with a ton of no calls. He should have been on the line alot more than that.

Don't get me wrong though. I'm not trying to sound like a whining a$$ or trying to blame this lost on the reffs. I'm actually glad the reffs helped them lose tonight. I don't want the spurs to think they can play like crap and get away with it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I know it sucks now.. But I garuentee victory in the series. They will not be beaten at home. Spurs shall take over, this game is going to be a wake up call and a motivation.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> this game is going to be a wake up call and a motivation.


Exactly why I was happy that they lost. They can't play this badly and expect to get away with it. They won't go anywhere in the playoffs with that attitude.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

dude this game sucks! like seriously spurs played crappy. i dont think i should watch spurs games anymore. today i watched it and they lost, last game i watched the 2nd half and they lost. when i dont watch they win! Ok well i dunno if i'm that superstitous to not watch thespurs but the next two game i can't watch it so they better win! 

duncan was good, thank goodness he was hitting FTs. manu and parker sucked... actually everyone sucked. the whole spurs team sucked. they gave up way too quickly. dont they understand how important this game was? i still believe that the spurs will win it, but this game was just horrible.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> dude this game sucks! like seriously spurs played crappy. i dont think i should watch spurs games anymore. today i watched it and they lost, last game i watched the 2nd half and they lost. when i dont watch they win! Ok well i dunno if i'm that superstitous to not watch thespurs but the next two game i can't watch it so they better win!
> 
> duncan was good, thank goodness he was hitting FTs. manu and parker sucked... actually everyone sucked. the whole spurs team sucked. they gave up way too quickly. dont they understand how important this game was? i still believe that the spurs will win it, but this game was just horrible.


Quit watching the game you jynx! Nah I'm joking...duncan2k5 is the one who jynxed us! :curse: 

I'm pretty superstitious when it comes to the spurs though. It's the opposite of how you are though. To me, I have to be watching or they lose. Like tonight. The spurs tied the game early in the third, then I left to get something to eat. When I came back they were down by 6 so I turned the channel cause I couldn't take it, and when I turned back they were down by 20 :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Exactly why I was happy that they lost. They can't play this badly and expect to get away with it. They won't go anywhere in the playoffs with that attitude.



Exactly, and when they face the suns or dallas its going to be much tougher than the sonics, I want them to be in the right mindset. They need to be ready to do battle and scrape. Otherwise they will be in trouble. I got faith in the players and the coach. This series is far from over.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm taking the same kind of approach ezealen is taking. Maybe this will wake our guys up and get them to play on the level they are capable of. It's a shame that it would take two losses to do that, but hopefully this gets our guys going. 



I've said it before and I'll say it again. We are a better team than Seattle. What's happening is that they are making the right adjustments and are executing, and we're doing the opposite. 



We damn well better win game 5, that's all I can say.


----------

